# Many adults eat 46 teaspoons of sugar per day!



## falcon123 (Apr 23, 2010)

Strangely the article talks about elevated colesterol but not diabetes!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1267640/The-daily-diet-46-teaspoons-sugar.html


----------

